# Website review



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Posted this in other section and got lost, let me try again 

OK now it's my turn, after seeing woodland start a new year with a new website i decided to rework mine

I only have the home page, exterior & contact ( still changing a few things) done and working on other pages but let me know what you think 

On a 1-10 scale ( 10 highest ) how am i looking? Trying to get some feedback before i go too far

Let the bashing begin :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not expert, but I would remove the picture of your dog and maybe the one with the gallon of Behr paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Difficult to read. Too many different colors and sizes of fonts and too many styles. The logo loads slow, the header area is clunky.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

most of the script is hard to read, I like the pictures


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like it Jeff, but I dont have the trained eye some of the other guys have. The only thing I dont like is the ceiling pics with the guy on the ladder. Looks dangerous and also illegal to me. That was a job for a rolling stage. As for the dog? As a dog lover, he is at the bottom and should stay. My dogs are family members. No offense to Edgar, but Im guessing he doesnt own a dog, but uses lots of Behr paint


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Thank, i am changing font as we speak, i don't see the can of behr (maybe going blind on computer to long) .

And yes mike the ladder pic needs to go i am trying to find my pic's without ladder. The ceiling is not finished there we painted the side too to make the crown pop out. By the way that's a girl in pic lol I'll tell her what you said.

And after 14 years my dog passed away 2 months ago ... the pic stays:boxing:
Last year my company volunteered 620 hour with Habitat for Humanity & a local food bank. This year we're looking to volunteer our service to a no kill animal shelter ... as i said the pic stays

That everyone for the remarks, that's what i needed ... now back to website building 101


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> No offense to Edgar, but Im guessing he doesnt own a dog, but uses lots of Behr paint


No offense taken. I own a dog (I'm a dog lover) but a website is for business. If I was going to put all of the things I love, I would just post them on a personal facebook page.

Yes I use lots of Behr Ultra. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you need to start over.

Google "house painters in orlando"

Now go one by one and look at your competitors. They all have great sites. Yours looks like a kid did it.

Your ranking is awesome for this keyword phrase, I think your were 4th business down. You would be killin' it, with a great converting website. 

Like Woodland, I know your limited by the templates that are available, but try to make the site more uniform at least. The site is out of control. 

With ranking like yours, I would put up the money for a pro, cause your phone will be ringing with a better site.

Good luck with it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No offense taken. I own a dog (I'm a dog lover) but a website is for business. If I was going to put all of the things I love, I would just post them on a personal facebook page.
> 
> Yes I use lots of Behr Ultra. :thumbup:


I hear ya bud 
Many would disagree, but my kid and my dogs are on my website page.:thumbsup: They stay. :yes: Too many customers have complimented that photo :thumbup: No quads though :yes: Oh wow, speaking of quads I dont know if it was there before, but now theres a Can AM ad to the right. Speaking of ads......has anyone noticed the recent t-shirt ads here at PT? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe it's just my eyes but everything is blurry, made my head hurt.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I see too much color the info is good content but it's spreed all over the page. I dunno if I would rep SW as my main product line. By that I mean are they paying you a fee for the ad? As for the dog I would keep that...lol

Do a check to see how long people are staying on the pages you have up. I was told the longer the visit the more apt they are to contact you... Dunno if its true for most, I do know the more time I spend on a site the more I want to do business with that company...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> On a 1-10 scale ( 10 highest ) how am i looking? Trying to get some feedback before i go too far


0.5

It's like walking around with your fly undone and nobody would tell you.
You are not very talented in web design and as a result, 
nobody will get to see that you are a talented painter.

Save up some money, get some professional help.

Sorry about that.


----------

